# Anavar



## The Prototype (Dec 25, 2010)

What's the minimum dose recommended for Anavar? Some say 100 mg daily is the best but can I get away with say 60-70 mg daily and still have decent results? Also, is four weeks too short of time if I were to use it to end the cycle? I'd imagine it'll take at least a week or two to see the effects so four weeks only gives you 2-3 weeks of results. 6 weeks seems the way to go.


----------



## GMO (Dec 25, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> What's the minimum dose recommended for Anavar? Some say 100 mg daily is the best but can I get away with say 60-70 mg daily and still have decent results? Also, is four weeks too short of time if I were to use it to end the cycle? I'd imagine it'll take at least a week or two to see the effects so four weeks only gives you 2-3 weeks of results. 6 weeks seems the way to go.



75mg seems to give good results for me.  Many people do 100mg because even at that amount there are no sides. 

And yes, I think 6 weeks is the way to go.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 25, 2010)

GMO said:


> 75mg seems to give good results for me.  Many people do 100mg because even at that amount there are no sides.
> 
> And yes, I think 6 weeks is the way to go.



Thanks for the feedback bro.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 25, 2010)

If 70mg works for you go for it !

More gear doesn't mean more size.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 25, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> If 70mg works for you go for it !
> 
> More gear doesn't mean more size.



Absolutely. I'm thinking 70 sounds like a good number.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 25, 2010)

Damn that's gunna be costly for such little gains I imagine.


----------



## REXORE (Dec 25, 2010)

I have to be honest, i got VERY noticible gains from var at 60mg a day. Granted it was a primer for my second cycle ever but its no joke. Nice lean muscle.


----------



## forwardhk (Dec 26, 2010)

Just finished 8 weeks at 50 and the pumps were amazing and lean muscle growth far beyond my expectations. Combo of helping hunger and in-turn keeping your diet in line really helps to get you cut up.


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 26, 2010)

I only take 40mg of PureAnavar 10mg..a lot stronger than others I have taken in the past.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> I only take 40mg of PureAnavar 10mg..a lot stronger than others I have taken in the past.


 
Any tests to prove it?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2010)

60mg daily is where the fun begins with var...


----------



## muscleguys (Dec 28, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Damn that's gunna be costly for such little gains I imagine.


 
anavar is magic at a higher dose , try major, rock hard solid, retainable gains.  If you haven't tried it you are missing out.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> 60mg daily is where the fun begins with var...


----------



## ROID (Dec 29, 2010)

What I have noticed is that it depends on the quality of the gear whether you need 50 mg ED or 100mg ED

Few years back I never seen anyone mention using more than 30 or 40mg ED. Shows the quality of gear is going to shit.


----------



## teepee (Dec 29, 2010)

how is the Axio var? Has anyone used it I have some on hand but Im not sure how good it is


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 29, 2010)

ROID said:


> What I have noticed is that it depends on the quality of the gear whether you need 50 mg ED or 100mg ED
> 
> Few years back I never seen anyone mention using more than 30 or 40mg ED. Shows the quality of gear is going to shit.


 

Maybe people realized that the higher dosages are better? Did you take it back then and now to verify that the quality is down?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2010)

ROID said:


> What I have noticed is that it depends on the quality of the gear whether you need 50 mg ED or 100mg ED
> 
> Few years back I never seen anyone mention using more than 30 or 40mg ED. Shows the quality of gear is going to shit.


 LOL, I have used Var from a US pharmacy at 50mg daily. It was a complete bust. 

Var is best used with those who possess a vagina unless you are willing to crank up the dose.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> LOL, I have used Var from a US pharmacy at 50mg daily. It was a complete bust.
> 
> Var is best used with those who possess a vagina unless you are willing to crank up the dose.



Heavy, you think 70 mg daily is sufficient for say 6-8 weeks? Of course, that will be with Test.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Heavy, you think 70 mg daily is sufficient for say 6-8 weeks? Of course, that will be with Test.


 I would say 60mg daily is the minimum for a male. Anything less and gains/effect will be undetectable. Take care of your lipids while on. Var crushes HDL at that dose.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 29, 2010)

So with that big gaper you call a vag, I think you'll be good at 30mg golfer! 

hahaha

I keed.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll go with 10 mg eod then


----------



## XYZ (Dec 29, 2010)

8 weeks at 100mg ED is where it has always worked best for most.

Like Heavy Iron said unless you're going to crank up the dose, results are minimal.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 29, 2010)

Just pour a bottle on your rice krispies every morning.  I think that's how it's done. Snap-krackle-pop-rip


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 29, 2010)

Ive used var several times Im naturally very lean so it was hard to tell if it ripped me up more at the 40mg ed dose but I can def tell you I got very strong off 70mg and I woulda done 100mg ed if i had more money. I wouldnt look for much weight gain but you will get ripped up and hard as a rock.


----------



## ROID (Dec 30, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Maybe people realized that the higher dosages are better? Did you take it back then and now to verify that the quality is down?



Higher doses are going to be better no matter which hormone you decide to use, to an extent. But yeah, For anavar that could very well be the case. I've only used var couple time. First time I really couldn't tell anything but the 2nd time I have decent strength gains. Both 50mg Ed but from different labs.  I doubt 100mg would impress me enough to spend the money on it. I would rather use something else.

doses are constantly going up. What is a common testosterone dose now I doubt will be so common 5 years from now, I'm sure it will be higher. Seems to be the natural progression of things, more more more


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 30, 2010)

If some is good more is better my man.


----------



## ROID (Dec 30, 2010)

that is the popular way of thinking.


----------



## muscleguys (Jan 4, 2011)

To each their own. But it's a pretty safe bet that the people saying var isn't worth the cost, or it's only for girls, Haven't run good var, at a higher dose. Oldschool thinking gives var a bad rap because they were doing 10-20 2.5mg pills, not enough of it. 

A high dose of good, real var, will give you very solid tren like gains and recomposition, no sides (personally anyway), fast. 


I agree, many guys overdo a lot of gear. But this is very effective, and seems on the safer side for the gains you get.

We are all different and respond differently, but I hear the same anti var rhetoric and comments from people who haven't EVER done good stuff, at a high dose. 


Those that have tried it at an effective dose, Understand. Maybe some people don't respond, or have fake stuff. But many will tell you the stuff is magic.

I agree to start low on everything and work up, but from 50 to 100 mg is an amazing difference, not even comparable. It sounds like a lot, but it's all positive from what I've seen. I'm like 230lbs, someone smaller would obviously probably be good somewhere closer to the 60-80 mg mark. It's probably tough on lipids, but I'm off enough of the time to be safe.

Don't knock it till you try it, but at a lower dose, unless for cutting or fat loss, probably don't bother. But if you want solid, hard mass gains, without water and bloat, or you're looking for  recomposition, and you can afford it. I haven't seen anything that really compares.


----------



## sirmattiep (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey I'm looking to pick up some Anavar tonight and was wondering if it would be alright to throw this in my current cycle or if I should wait until after I finish. I started my metha drol extreme on Monday. Thanks a lot for any feedback.


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 19, 2011)

teepee said:


> how is the Axio var? Has anyone used it I have some on hand but Im not sure how good it is


 
If you don't me asking...What is the shape and color of your Axio Var?


----------

